# Window Tint Question



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

My car was totaled out a couple weeks ago, then replaced it with a new one. While my insurance company worked on the claim, I leased a taxi. Now, my insurance company is sending me a rental reimbursement check for leasing the cab, which I will have a window tint job done, and possibly install a sound system.

How often does the cops pull drivers over about window tint being too dark?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

That really depends in the town you are in unfortunately. If it's factory tint, they usually don't care. Aftermarket tint is another story...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It all depends on the local PD.

I remember back about 25 years ago, PD was pulling over cars during DUI checkpoints to check the darkness of tints.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Just don't go illegal on the tint. Your local tint shop should know the local regs and be able to take you as dark as they can legally...and yes most tint shops will do illegal tints as well with a waiver.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Depends where you are. I'm in CA and have never had any issues in for 6+ years. All my cars have 5% on the back windows and trunk (legal), and tint on the front windows that's slightly darker than legal at 28% (<30% is illegal) but cops don't carry a tint-o-meter. Also have my taillights tinted on my main uber car and never had a problem.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

My last car was 35%, and I felt that was not dark enough. I did some local google searching on window tint arrests, and it seemed to spike after 2016, which was about the time local law went into effect.

I'd rather go 50%.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> My last car was 35%, and I felt that was not dark enough. I did some local google searching on window tint arrests, and it seemed to spike after 2016, which was about the time local law went into effect.
> 
> I'd rather go 50%.


Arrests? Yikes. Here in CA we just get a 'fix-it ticket'.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Arrests? Yikes. Here in CA we just get a 'fix-it ticket'.


The google search was quoted "window tint", but included other arrests. I don't know if window tint is probable cause to search and bust somebody for drugs.

Also,there's somebody with a Florida tag that sits at the airport with real dark windows. I think the Uber is a hurricane refuge from last summer.

.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Different state laws suck. Here in Ohio you need a NET of 35% on the front door windows. Most people put 35% tint on and end up with 24.5% net. I guess you're at the mercy of the officer writing the ticket/warning. You'd have to use 50% tint to get 35% net since most factory glass is 70%. At least you can go as dark as you like the rest of the way around.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

I have been pulled over four times in my 11 years of driving and not once did the cops mention/cite me for illegal window tint. You have better chances of getting struck by lighting IMO. 

If you're super paranoid go to a doctor and get a Medical Exemption wavier signed off if your state allows it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Some states are strict about tint some aren't . I had a 2.5% tint on a car for a year and never had an issue now I just do 25% all around anything darker and I have issues seeing in dark areas . I can't live without tint driving at night without tint sucks


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm going with 30%


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDez said:


> I can't live without tint driving* at night* without tint sucks


...????

As opposed to during the day in full glare???


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> ...????
> 
> As opposed to during the day in full glare???


Yeah the light from cars behind me drives me nuts without tint. I can deal with daytime with out tint but not driving at night


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Yeah the light from cars behind me drives me nuts without tint. I can deal with daytime with out tint but not driving at night


There's these things called dimming mirrors....


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> There's these things called dimming mirrors....


Yeah those are new right?

I've never gone more than a week without having tint on my cars so not really an issue. I do 25% all around I find it perfect. Ill probably go with a ceramic tint job on my next non rideshare vehicle with a light ceramic ting on the windshield also maybe 60 or 70%


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Cops won't stop and ticket you just for window tint. But if they stop you for something else they will usually add on the tint ticket.


----------

